# Remove/replace turbo charge air tube 2.0 Diesel Gen1



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

What do you plan on replacing it with? OEM, or Mod?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah it’s a 2.0L Cookie Monster. Much of the splash guards can be removed so see if you can go that way before doing anything extreme. Otherwise you may need to remove some pieces.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

If you haven't lifted off the computer off its mount (without unplugging it) and laid it aside, that would be step 1.


----------

